# Oneway 1224 or Nova DVR XP or ???



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I plan to turn spindle shapes up to about 32 inches long and bowl shapes up to approximately 10 to 12 inches in diameter maybe more if I had the capacity. The Oneway comes with stand but less HP than the Nova. Also no swivel head and belt drive. Seems to have great reputation though. The Nova stand is extra and doesnt have a good reputation for stability. Nova does have swivel head (is this a big deal?), more swing, more HP, and direct drive. I also plan to add a bed extension and a chuck to either one. Which one would you purchase? Or would you recommend something else. Budget is $3000.00 max for all listed

http://www.oneway.ca/lathes/1224lathe.htm

http://www.teknatool.com/products/La...a%20_DVRXP.htm


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

swivel head is no good without a tail stock extension you cant hold big out of balance lump without it:thumbdown::blink:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I'm a fan of Oneway. However I don't think those two lathes compare. On a 12" lathe the bowls you turn will really be 11" or close. The Nova will comfortably let you turn one 12" or so because you can start out much larger. 
The swinging headstock is OK and comes in handy from time to time. It is easier on the back when hollowing bowls. I've turned on the DVR and don't find the stand lacking at all. The lathe is not the same quality as the Oneway but is still an excellent lathe.
Be sure and look at the Jet 16" lathe. It has an excellent reputation. I turn on one a lot and like using it. It's not as nice as my Powermatic but then it's a lot less expensive.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

The Nova have some issues to over come, if they have not already, with moving the factory to China. Oneway being locally made etc would perhaps be a better option for service.
Cant comment on One way other than to say they do have a good reputation. But as say I have not had the pleasure as yet.


----------

